# walnut box



## daugher12 (Nov 30, 2019)

Got this finished up. The top is a walnut burl veneer panel. I milled the walnut. The "leaf" is zebrawood as well as the pull. The bottom and the tray are lined with leather.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2019)

That's a beauty, well done.
I love walnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Very nicely done! Love the leather liners, adds an extra touch of class.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 30, 2019)

Beautiful box, really like how you set off the top with the leaves!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 30, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2019)

Ditto Ditto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daugher12 (Nov 30, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful box, really like how you set off the top with the leaves!



Thanks all, I was waffling about the leaves. I was going to try my hand a inlaying them, but the burl is on MDF and I wasn't sure how it would work so I made them an applique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2019)

Home run on all accounts! Beautiful wood and work! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daugher12 (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 1, 2019)

Beautiful box,the leaves and leather are a very nice touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 1, 2019)

Very nice box

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2019)

A very handsome box indeed! Is it a gift for someone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 1, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> A very handsome box indeed! Is it a gift for someone?



It is Barry. I teach high school (STEM) and it's for one of my kids for Christmas. I've had her for three years and I had her older brother for two. Without going into details she's living with her grandparents, like so many kids today. Both her grandparents are great people. I love her like a second daughter. 

She doesn't know it, but she's been helping me pick stuff out. She chose the polished nickel hinges, and the burl. She said the tray would be a nice idea also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 10, 2019)

Great box. Leaf detail is a wonderful addition. Like the execution much better this way as opposed to inlay. Great work


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks Chris for the feedback.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Dec 10, 2019)

That’s a really beautiful box, well done!


----------

